# pig feed prices



## rooineckrsa

Hi everybody
I have been trying to get prices for pig feed in chiang rai as i would like to do a fesability study on the cost of raising pigs. my wife and i (she is thai) will one day like to settle down in thoeng. I live and raise pigs (small scale in south africa). any info would greatly appreciated


----------



## cnx_bruce

Roo, hi, there's probably little chance that you will get the info you are seeking in this forum. There are however region-specific expat forums (google chiang rai expat forum for e.g.) and there is at least one expat forum that has a 'farming in thailand' sub-forum (google thailand expat forum farming for e.g.).

I assume you have already studied and considered the implications for you regarding visas and work permits, given the nature of what you intend to do.


----------



## cooked

Try Pigs 101 (A Start) - Farming in Thailand Forum - Thailand Forum
I haven't had the courage to read throgh it all myself.


----------



## rooineckrsa

Hi Bruce

thanks for your reply. still trying to get a fixed price, but hayho.i'll eventually get there.
I have been reading thaivisa and expat for 2 years,almost a immigration expert.that is if they would stop moving the goal posts on the rules and regs. Not considering the move yet, however
need to do all the sums first.One good thing about this site is there are kind not rude people here.

thanks again and have a good one
mark


----------



## rooineckrsa

Hi Cooked

thanks for the link,seen and read that one BUT it was posted 2010, am sure prices have gone up big time.
thanks again,much appreciated
mark


----------



## cooked

True, but the last posting was three days ago. A guy we all respect on that forum has decided to give up pig farming in Thailand you will see.


----------



## rooineckrsa

Hi cooked
You was right, i apologise, i had not read the post for about six months,so had to read backwards and WOW found it about 6 pages back from the last posting. again thanks for the help
regards
mark


----------



## masgib

Hi Roo.
I am an expat Living in Theong Chaing rai, did you make it here, and did you set up your pig (moo) farm?


----------



## Bahn_farang

Not sure if he made it or not he didn't want to make a rash(er) decision.


----------



## masgib

Wondering why people give up on pig farming in Thailand? My family back in the Uk farmed pigs when I was a boy, yep I know it was a long time ago however things don’t change in basic form, pigs bread fairly easily litters between 10 and 18 piglets they will eat just about anything!
Gestation period is around 16 weeks, two to two point five litters per year if all went very well, as with all animal breeding living conditions and food will play a large part in quality, grandad always said put rubbish in and get rubbish out (wasn’t one for mincing words old Harrold but he always got best prices at market.
Just wondering if I am missing something fundamental?


----------



## Bahn_farang

are you missing something?

two worthwhile observations.

1) Thai people will eat the cheapest. They will spice it up until it really is just a protein or a filler.
2) Pig farming in Thailand is a monopoly controlled by the largest agribusiness in the country. As a hobby yes but don't expect to make a profit

Also worth mentioning that if you are successful expect lots of red tape to appear from those willing/demanding to share your success


----------



## masgib

Good points well made,
I agree with the cheapest but the biggest has most weight and therefore must be the cheapest by volume as the Thais eat all, I have even seen on the shelves in Big C Pigs Uterus packaged up..... yuck. Large White Breed was our chosen porker in the UK.
How does the monopoly work, do they produce their own feed for the animals thereby being more economical in production?

I have seen how the locals keep pigs and no wonder they don't make money, and pork is certainly cheap here 150 bht per Kilo.
Who wants a piece of your action should you be successful?
British pig farmers have been complaining at their difficulty's having to conform with EU regulations, I take it there are no regulations out here! 
An interesting subject as many Falangs often look to pig breeding as a way of staying in Thailand.


----------



## Bahn_farang

masgib said:


> ,
> 
> How does the monopoly work, do they produce their own feed for the animals thereby being more economical in production?


The company I speak off grows the grain, processes it into feed, buys all pig production, processes the meat, sells the finished product. Complete vertical integration


----------



## Bahn_farang

forgot their huge investments into grain research and animal husbandry research and the fact that if you eat a supermarket chicken in the UK,there is a good chance it's one of theirs


----------



## masgib

As I suspected economy by scale and cutting out other profit centres, that is exactly the way I would do it should I be interested in pig farming but in a more local way, however I am retired. Thank you for contributing and answering my queries.


----------



## masgib

In answer to the question how much is pig feed in Theong Chiang Rai Thailand, 500 Thb for 30kg adult pigs.
700 Thb 30kg young pigs.
Feed pellet uses the various grains like rice, corn, wheat bran, rice husks, beans, etc as raw materials. Thailand is an agricultural country which teems with rice, corn etc. Even so the increasing prices of corn and rice still increase feed cost and puzzle the feed manufacture companies. They turn to seek raw materials’ alternate which have lower prices. Cassava is one of the most important economic crops in Thailand and is widely used in pig feed to substitute the rice. The peanut meal, sunflower meal and sesame meal are used in hog pellet feeds as protein supplements to alternate the high prices of bean pulp and fish meal.
Split or damaged corn is available from the processing mills at cheap rates rice husks almost nothing as they mainly use it as mulch and most importantly Cassava a root tuber is less than 1 Thb per kg.
Most Pig farmers are saying feed accounts for 80% of costs, any reasonable entrepreneur could produce his or her own balanced feed comparable to store bought.


----------



## masgib

http://www.thepigsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17939
Cassava roots | Feedipedia
Research its all there available upon the web cheap as chips pig feed if you make the effort.
Good luck


----------

